# ISO help/advice cooking for someone w/renal failure



## Nmario85

Hi i have to cook for some one with renal failure and I've tried the cook books but the food taste horrible to her. Are there any recipes that people have that have gotten good reviews. Thank you


----------



## Steve Kroll

Does she also have diabetes, by chance?

If so, this is the diet that I'm currently on. I've read in quite a few places that it also may be effective for people with renal failure:

https://www.mountsinai.org/about-us...re-may-be-reversed-with-low-carbohydrate-diet

If you're interested, I can point you to some recipe sources.


----------



## Termy

One of the main things to avoid is potassium. It is in abundance in veggies. Starch is another thing. And sodium is very bad. This is what my friend's doctor told him. 

They told him to soak potatoes multiple times until the water doesn't come back cloudy. 

The sodium thing, I suggest a large spice rack. Spices can make salt unnecessary. 

T


----------



## karadekoolaid

Seriously, that´s very sad. I´d contact her doctor, or nutritionist, and see what they can help you with. 
I did find this, however, from Guy´s & St Thomas Hospital in London. They specialise in cancer and renal treatment:
https://www.guysandstthomas.nhs.uk/...ay-eating-recipe-book-for-kidney-patients.pdf


----------



## blissful

Search out kidneys or renal, on nutritionfacts.org, given by a doctor specializing in nutrition, as most doctors don't specialize in nutrition, at all. Then a nutritionist. It's the responsibility of the patient to be a partner with the doctor and do their part, the diet part, the exercise part, the lifestyle part and they themselves must learn about their condition. I know this thread started out old, but there may be people here that can benefit from information about this.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

I am a dialysis patient.  You are correct, root veggies such as potatoes, sweet potatoes, rutabagas and the like need to be soaked multiple hours to leach out the potassium.  Double boiling is also advised, as it will remove even more,  All legumes are to be avoided, or eaten in very small servings as they are high in both potassium, and phosphorous.  Tomatoes, high in potassium.  Winter squashes, including pumpkin are not recommended.  Phosphorous binders have to be taken with every meal.  airy products are high in phosphorous.  Dily cheese limit - 2 oz.  Daily milk = 1/2 cup (4 oz.) though cream and butter are fairly safe.  Leafy greens such as spinach, collard greens, beet tops, etc. are high in potassium and phosphorous.  Iceberg lettuce is safe.  Cabbage, cauliflower, broccoli, brussels sprouts, carrots - safe.  Raisins, apricots, all tropical fruits, except pineapple, are to be avoided.  All other fruits grown in the U.S. are safe, except avocados.  All berries are good.  Bananas are off limits.  Of the citrus family, only lemons, and limes of all varieties are safe.  Of nuts, only Macadamia nuts are safe.  Sunflower seeds are also good to eat,  Avoid peanut products, also limit chocolate to very small amounts.

I could go on.  There are sites online that show which foods are good, ir can be eaten in moderating, or should be completely avoided.

Seeeeyal Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady

Chief, you must have some tasty recipes that work for your diet, eh. How about posting them and putting the links to those recipes in this thread? Or maybe make a new thread with all the links.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

taxlady said:


> Chief, you must have some tasty recipes that work for your diet, eh. How about posting them and putting the links to those recipes in this thread? Or maybe make a new thread with all the links.



Done, in new thread.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## blissful

I've seen many articles about how taste buds regrow every 10 days to 2 weeks. This is one of them https://inshorts.com/en/news/taste-buds-are-replaced-every-ten-days-1485859902972
So for a person eating for their health sake, I mean that is what food is for, your health. If they start to eat more healthy, they will be enjoying their food as much as those people who are solely eating for taste and not for health. 



I can attest to that as well from personal experience. My husband too. It wasn't easy but it's well worth it to us to make that transition. And for us it took a few weeks and a lot of experimentation on new recipes. We could then finally taste the food instead of the fat, sugar, salt and enjoyed and continue to enjoy the taste of the food.


Fruits are very sweet, tomatoes have some acid some sweet, mashed potatoes don't need added fat to be very satisfying, corn on the cob w/o added fat, our bread is whole wheat and sprouted grain w/o fat or salt added and sweet from the sprouted grain. I could go on but won't. Give it a try, you might be surprised.


----------



## GotGarlic

blissful said:


> I've seen many articles about how taste buds regrow every 10 days to 2 weeks. This is one of them https://inshorts.com/en/news/taste-buds-are-replaced-every-ten-days-1485859902972
> So for a person eating for their health sake, I mean that is what food is for, your health. If they start to eat more healthy, they will be enjoying their food as much as those people who are solely eating for taste and not for health.
> 
> 
> 
> I can attest to that as well from personal experience. My husband too. It wasn't easy but it's well worth it to us to make that transition. And for us it took a few weeks and a lot of experimentation on new recipes. We could then finally taste the food instead of the fat, sugar, salt and enjoyed and continue to enjoy the taste of the food.
> 
> 
> Fruits are very sweet, tomatoes have some acid some sweet, mashed potatoes don't need added fat to be very satisfying, corn on the cob w/o added fat, our bread is whole wheat and sprouted grain w/o fat or salt added and sweet from the sprouted grain. I could go on but won't. Give it a try, you might be surprised.


The OP wrote the question five years ago and it was his only post.


----------

